# The 2021 Arcade Game of the Year Awards [Voting ends on January 20th]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2021)

That's right nerds... It's that time of year again. Where you show off the many games you've played and enjoyed for the whole year. Or maybe you can take this time and lambast the games you didn't enjoy. Either way, it's time you put those biased views on paper and vote for your Arcade GOTY Awards.

Simply write in your votes below and you'll be done. You can use my vote in the below post as an example.

Winners will be announced on *January 21st 2022*.* 

Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive PS4 and/or PS5 Game)
Best Xbox Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive Xbox One and/or Xbox Series Game)
Best Nintendo Switch Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive Switch Game)
Best PC Exclusive Game
Best Multi-platform Game
Best Mobile Game_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game
Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc..
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game
Best Platforming Game
Best Fighting Game
Best Shooting Game - TPS, FPS, Side-scroller(run n gun), Rail-shooter, etc..
The Honorable Mention - Your Extra Pick from a a Sub-Genre or Genre not mentioned above_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance
Best Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development
Best Playable Character Design
Best Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development
Best Enemy Design
The Git Gud Award - Most Challenging Boss Battle_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score
Best Visual Direction
Best Narrative
Best Single Music Track
Best Designed Setting - World design, which includes backgrounds, environments, NPCs, etc.._

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc..
Best New IP
Best Indie Game
Best Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Best Returning Game - Best game you've replayed from 2019
Best Licensed Game - Best game made from an IP outside of gaming
Best Multiplayer Game
Best Single Player Game
Best Additional Content - Best DLC that came out in 2021_


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - hypest moment in 2021
Trailer of the Year - Best video game related trailer in2021
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Best Video game related TV show, movie, comic short, anime, etc.._

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc..
Worst New IP
Worst Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Worst Multiplayer Game
Worst Single Player Game
Worst Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development
Worst Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development
Fail Trailer of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game trailer of the year
Cursed Moment of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game-related news or event.
Flop of the Year - Worst or most disappointment game of the year_

*2022 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2022
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2022_

*Game of the Year*
_2021 Game of the Year_

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible, also don't vote for yourself)*
_Funniest Member
The Master Debater
Member of Elevated Tastes_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2021)

*Platform Awards*
_*Best Playstation Game *- Final Fantasy VII Remake Intergrade (Nothing else I played would be applicable other than Strive which I haven't played much of)
*Best Xbox Game* -
*Best Nintendo Switch Game *- Shin Megami Tensei V (Expections met, my Switch system seller along with Bayo 3)
*Best PC Exclusive Game* - 
*Best Multi-platform Game* - Resident Evil Village (CapGod continues to soar high above the rest, they're finally back. Didn't think I'd enjoy a First Person RE game but here we are...)
*Best Mobile Game* - _

*Genre Awards*
_*Best Action Game* - Guardians of the Galaxy (woefully overlooked, sure I picked it due to lack of competition but it doesn't mean it wasn't fun, blasting enemies during the Guardians' banter is a cool experience)
*Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game* - Resident Evil Village (classic Resident Evil mechanics in the first part of the game reminds why I love this Genre more than any other, edged out Dread by a millimeter.)
*Best Role-Playing Game* - Shin Megami Tensei V (Press turn mechanic is like no other, simple but it's my favorite. Can never get sick of it. Perfect turn-based RPG combat.)
*Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game* - 
*Best Platforming Game* - (I hate that this is empty, will try to look for something to play over the new year's weekend)
*Best Fighting Game *- Guilty Gear Strive (I like Strive but I feel it was running a monopoly with zero competition)
*Best Shooting Game* - (I heard Deathloop was decent, should give it a go maybe.)
*The Honorable Mention* - Metroid Dread (Metroidvania Sub-Genre), (even better than CapGod being back it's Metroid being back. Smooth Metroid controls are my kryptonite, I just loved moving around with Samus. IndieVanias still lack this btw. Should look at this game for some inspiration controls-wise)_

*Character Awards*
_*Best Voice Acting Performance* - Maggie Robertson as Lady Dimitrescu (Needless to say, she nailed, her voice is still playing over in my brain)
*Best Playable Character *- Samus Aran (Metroid Dread) , (No one will ever be as cool Samus, no one, her silent mannerisms invoke a thousand emotions, and with just one line she easily took the badass of the year award too.)
*Best Playable Character Design* - Samus Aran (Metroid Dread) , (I really loved the Varia suit in this one, all that white was fucking clean as hell, and it had glowy parts in certain areas of the map too)
*Best Enemy *- Lady Dimitrescu, (Welp, she "hooked" us all the minute she got introduced, stole the spotlight of her game, and maybe even the spotlight of the entire year, easily the most memorable character of the year, and for good reason too.)
*Best Enemy Design* - Lady Dimitrescu, (Showed her design to my sisters and lady friends and they all agree her fashion sense is optimum, plus the fact she had three black flowers on her dress to represent her daughters... clever, appealing, and emotion-invoking design). 
*The Git Gud Award *- Demi-fiend (Shin Megami Tensei V), (I'm yet to actually fight, but I've seen and heard enough to know he's an asshole.)_

*Asset Awards*
_*Best Score* - Shin Megami Tensei V (Not a single bad track, excellent work)
*Best Visual Direction* - Resident Evil Village (Mainly Castle Dimitrescu of course, looked regal and terrifying all the same, and also somehow homey, probably due to nostalgia feels cuz it reminded me so much of the Mansion and Police Station of old RE games.)
*Best Narrative* -Resident Evil Village (I didn't even like RE7, but I somehow still connected with Ethan and his arc. Capcom did the Father-Daughter thing right, without sacrificing the fun factor)
*Best Single Music Track* - Shiva Battle (Shin Megami Tensei V) , (usually not a fan of Indian music, but damn the added pizzazz got me hooked. Instant earworm.) 

*Best Designed Setting *- Da'at (Shin Megami Tensei V), (again, strictly Da'at with how all the demons were roaming around and epic backgrounds, the dungeons were actually quite meh)_

*Label Awards*
_*Best New Entry in an Existing IP -* Shin Megami Tensei V (Village is actually the better game IMO, but SMT as an IP needed a new entry more)
*Best New IP* - (completely played it safe this year )
*Best Indie Game* - (All AAA this year baby)
*Best Gaming Company* - Capcom (would say Atlus but the SMTV DLC was bogus)
*Best Returning Game* - Streets of Rage 4 (gotta thank the glorious new DLC for that with a chunk of cool mechanical, visual, and asset updates. Was only natural this would be my pick considering it was my GOTY last year)
*Best Licensed Game* - Guardians of the Galaxy (exceeded my expectations. Didn't think it would turn out this well. Still have a fond memory or two of the game. One of the funniest games I've ever played)
*Best Multiplayer Game* - Guilty Gear Strive (I don't play much MP games anymore year do I?)
*Best Single Player Game* - Resident Evil Village (Great adventure, great story, and cool enemies and moments all around, that's how you do a SP game)
*Best Additional Content *- Streets of Rage 4: Mr. X Nightmare (this can easily change given I'm currently playing the new Blasphemous DLC, will keep this on hold until voting ends.)_


*Hype Awards*
_*Hype Moment of the Year* - Metroid Dread Announcement
*Trailer of the Year *- Blasphemous: Wounds of Eventide Trailer _
_*Best Video Game Media Adaptation* - Best Video game related TV show, movie, comic short, anime, etc.._

*Cursed Awards*
_*Worst New Entry in an Existing IP* - _Pokémon Brilliant Diamond and Pokémon Shining Pearl (I'm tired)
_*Worst New IP* -Balan Wonderworld (damn, what a tasty mess)
*Worst Gaming Company *- Konami until the end of times
*Worst Multiplayer Game* - eFootball 2022 (Konami turned their only game into free to play garbage with seasonal updates and paid modes that still aren't out yet, game also only has like 9 teams or something. Imagine.... 9 teams in a sports game, good job idiots.)
*Worst Single Player Game* - Balan Wonderworld (as much as I hate nuPokemon, I can't in good conscious say it was worse than Balan Wondershite)
*Worst Playable Character *- Pokemon BDSP MC (cuz they look like psychopaths)
*Worst Enemy* - Weiss from Final Fantasy VII Remake Intergrade (still dunno who this guy is, but he's a try hard)
*Fail Trailer of the Year *- Pokémon Brilliant Diamond and Pokémon Shining Pearl announcement trailer (it was with this trailer that I've given up on modern day Pokemon)

*Cursed Moment of the Year *- Sony buying Evo (I completely missed Evo this year, but the worst thing about it is that I didn't exactly regret it. Turning the whole thing into espurts suits edition as a platform for Sony marketing effectively killed the thing, bravo)
*Flop of the Year *- Balan "What the fuck were they thinking" Wonderworld _

*2022 Awards*
_*Most Anticipated Announcement of 2022 *- Bayonetta 3 release date (cuz I'm still not 100% certain it's gonna actually release in 2022)
*Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2022 *- Elden Ring (Not sure why, but the game is really grabbing me. It's probably the surreal setting and smooth combat, yup, that's it. It's probably Bayo 3 but like I said above, dont think it's coming in 2022.)_

*Game of the Year*
_*2021 Game of the Year *- Shin Megami Tensei V (again, I really do think Resident Evil Village is the better game overall. But I'm picking SMTV cuz I've been going through some shit lately, and SMTV managed to ease that tough time a bit, I completely switched out one weekend to burn through the game, and it was one of my favorite weekends I've ever spent playing a video game. Game itself is great as well. Great demon designs, music, and gameplay is staple SMT experience. Story and characters could've been better, but Nahobino himself managed to offset that completely. Amazing game.)_

*Top 3 Posters of the Year (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible, also don't vote for yourself)*
@Deathbringerpt
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!
@Karma

keep up the good work my nerds

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Karma (Dec 28, 2021)

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - Returnal
Best Xbox Game - Halo Infinite
Best Nintendo Switch Game - Metroid Dread
Best PC Exclusive Game - 
Best Multi-platform Game - RE8
Best Mobile Game -_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - Returnal
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - Kena
Best Role-Playing Game - Nier Replicant
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game -
Best Platforming Game - Psychonauts
Best Fighting Game -
Best Shooting Game - Returnal
The Honorable Mention - It Takes 2_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - Lady D
Best Playable Character - Ethan Winters
Best Playable Character Design - Samus
Best Enemy - Lady D
Best Enemy Design - Lady D
The Git Gud Award - _

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - Nier Replicant
Best Visual Direction - Nier
Best Narrative - It Takes 2
Best Single Music Track - 
Best Designed Setting - RE8_

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - RE8
Best New IP - Returnal
Best Indie Game - Kena
Best Gaming Company - Hazelight Studios
Best Returning Game - Blasphemous
Best Licensed Game - GotG
Best Multiplayer Game - It Takes 2
Best Single Player Game - Returnal
Best Additional Content - Blasphemous_


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - Elden Ring Gameplay
Trailer of the Year - Elden Ring Trailer that showed the horse
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Arcane_

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Battlefield
Worst New IP - Balan
Worst Gaming Company - Activision
Worst Multiplayer Game - Battlefield
Worst Single Player Game - Balan
Worst Playable Character - Kid from Balan
Worst Enemy - 
Fail Trailer of the Year - 
Cursed Moment of the Year -Epic/Apple law suit
Flop of the Year - Balan_

*2022 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2022 - Elden Ring
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2022 - FF16_

*Game of the Year*
_2021 Game of the Year - Returnal_

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible, also don't vote for yourself)*
_Funniest Member - @Deathbringerpt 
The Master Debater - @Naruto 
Member of Elevated Tastes - @Shirker _

Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 28, 2021)

I wanna do this right and not be lazy, so I'll sub to the thread and revisit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2021)

What's the cutoff date for games releases?

Honestly, as is usual these days, I ain't played that many games this year, but one of the few I played and that I'm gonna be voting for in a few categories technically came out in 2020, but it was right around this time, so I dunno.

Just wanna make sure so I don't break any rules. Not that it matters, but still.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> What's the cutoff date for games releases?
> 
> Honestly, as is usual these days, I ain't played that many games this year, but one of the few I played and that I'm gonna be voting for in a few categories technically came out in 2020, but it was right around this time, so I dunno.
> 
> Just wanna make sure so I don't break any rules. Not that it matters, but still.



Which game?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2021)

Omori


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Omori



I'll allow it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JayK (Dec 28, 2021)

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - Returnal (?)
Best Xbox Game - lol
Best Nintendo Switch Game -Metroid Dread
Best PC Exclusive Game - lol
Best Multi-platform Game - It Takes Two
Best Mobile Game - _

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - RE Village
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game
Best Role-Playing Game - SMTV
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - Forza Horizon 5
Best Platforming Game - It Takes Two
Best Fighting Game - Guilty Gear Strive
Best Shooting Game -RE Village
The Honorable Mention - Tales of Arise for actually catching my interest in future entries to this long running series_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - Joanna Roth as Venat
Best Playable Character -Samus Aran
Best Playable Character Design - Samus Aran
Best Enemy - Raven Beak
Best Enemy Design - Nu Wa (SMTV)
The Git Gud Award - Raven Beak/Demi Fiend_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - FFXIV: Endwalker
Best Visual Direction - Guilty Gear Strive
Best Narrative - FFXIV: Endwalker
Best Single Music Track_

_Best Designed Setting - Da'at_

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - SMTV
Best New IP - It Takes Two
Best Indie Game - It Takes Two
Best Gaming Company -Clapcom
Best Returning Game - FFXIV
Best Licensed Game -Guardians of the Galaxy (?)
Best Multiplayer Game - It Takes Two
Best Single Player Game - Metroid Dread
Best Additional Content - FFXIV: Endwalker_


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - Elden Ring is actually fucking real
Trailer of the Year - Elden Ring is actually still fucking real
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Arcane/Castlevania Final Season_

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Pokemon BDSP
Worst New IP - Balan Wonderland
Worst Gaming Company - Activision Blizzard and its not even close
Worst Multiplayer Game - Battlefield 2042
Worst Single Player Game - Balan Wonderland
Worst Playable Character - Pokemon BDSP trainers
Worst Enemy - prolly some shitter from Balan Wonderland
Fail Trailer of the Year -Pokemon BDSP reveal trailer
Cursed Moment of the Year -BDSP/Legends Arceus reveal
Flop of the Year - Battlefield 2042_

*2022 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2022 - Elden Ring is a thing
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2022 - Elden Ring_

*Game of the Year*
Metroid Dread

*Community Awards*
_Funniest Member - @Deathbringerpt 
The Master Debater - @Naruto 
Member of Elevated Tastes - @Naruto 

edit: added hype awards_

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 29, 2021)

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - really don't play anything but Genshin on here anymore, and that was last year, so . .  nothing
Best Xbox Game - Halo Infinite
Best Nintendo Switch Game -Monster Hunter Rise
Best Multi-platform Game -Tales of Arise
Best Mobile Game - ..._

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - Monster Hunter Rise
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - Monster Hunter Rise
Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics - Tales of Arise 
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - Forza Horizon 5
Best Platforming Game -Metroid Dread
Best Fighting Game - Does Smash Ultimate still count? 
Best Shooting Game -Halo Infinite
The Honorable Mention -*Best Monster Catching/Raising/Battling game *- Monster Hunter Stories 2 (still need to get through SMTV to be sure though)_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - Samus 
Best Playable Character - Pyra/Mythra (Smash Ultimate)
Best Playable Character Design - Pyra/Mythra (Smash Ultimate)
Best Enemy - Ravenbeak (Metroid Dread)
Best Enemy Design - Magnamalo (Monster Hunter Rise)
The Git Gud Award - Narwa The Allmother (Monster Hunter Rise) _

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - Genshin Impact (I really need to play NEO Twewy, but everything I've heard from it is amazing. Genshin still gets this though)
Best Visual Direction - Tales of Arise
Best Narrative - . . . . 
Best Single Music Track 

Best Designed Setting - Inazuma Region (Genshin Impact)_

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Metroid Dread
Best New IP - Scarlett Nexus
Best Indie Game -
Best Gaming Company -Capcom
Best Returning Game -Smash Ultimate
Best Licensed Game - ....
Best Multiplayer Game -Monster Hunter Rise
Best Single Player Game - Metroid Dread
Best Additional Content - ..... _


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - Metroid Dread Reveal
Trailer of the Year- 
_
*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - . . . 
Worst New IP - don't feel comfortable commenting on shit I haven't played, but probably Balan lolerland
Worst Gaming Company - Activision I guess
Worst Multiplayer Game
Worst Single Player Game
Worst Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development
Worst Enemy - Any Boss in Tales of Arise, ugg
Fail Trailer of the Year -Hellblade 2
Cursed Moment of the Year -TGAs
Flop of the Year - Worst or most disappointment game of the year_

*2022 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2022 - Xenoblade 3 reveal (Monolith has to show it off, they just gotta
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2022 - Breath of the Wild 2_

*Game of the Year*
_2021 Game of the Year - Monster Hunter Rise _

*Community Awards*

_Funniest Member - @Deathbringerpt 
The Master Debater - @ShadowReij (I don't really see many debates often, but Reij usually sways me here and there) 
Member of Elevated Tastes - @MusubiKazesaru _

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 29, 2021)

I wanna properly suck Village and Dread off so I'll do my post a bit later, during January.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> also don't vote for yourself



It's actually hilarious to me that I am the sole cause of this rule existing lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2021)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2021)

Your browser does not support the video tag.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2021)

*Platform Awards
Best Nintendo Switch Game*: Shin Megami Tensei V (this game is incredible and frankly it deserves GOTY more than any other entry here, it is superbly meaty and challenging, it has a killer atmosphere and insidiously catchy score, it comes very close to topping even Nocturne, which is probably going to hold the crown until Atlus stumbles onto another perfect storm of minimalist storytelling and nihilistic concepts).
*Best Multi-platform Game*: The Ascent (I honestly just wanted to shove this somewhere, it's a pretty decent isometric ARPG!).

*Genre Awards
Best Role-Playing Game*: Tales of Arise (SMTV is my favorite of the two, but I would argue the pillars by which I typically judge RPGs - cast, story, etc - favor ToA quite a bit).
*Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game*: Forza Horizon 5 (I'm a simple man).
*Best Fighting Game*: Guilty Gear Strive (I've actually been mostly playing SF3 in Fightcade but there's no award for that shit).
*The Honorable Mention*: Scarlet Nexus (It was pretty aight).

*Character Awards
Best Playable Character*: Samus Aran (my girl, as if I would pick anyone else).
*Best Playable Character Design*: Samus Aran (the new suit was dope).
*Best Enemy*: Demi-Fiend (it was great seeing him again, and he looks badass even in stupid shorts - perhaps his real superpower).
*Best Enemy Design*: Cleopatra from SMTV 
*The Git Gud Award*: Demi-Fiend (fuck this piece of shit).

*Asset Awards
Best Score*: Shin Megami Tensei V (I recognized the composer from IV immediately. Now come, samurai...put on a good show!).
*Best Narrative*: Tales of Arise (I've never before enjoyed a Tales game, yet I absolutely loved this one).
*Best Single Music Track*: If I had it my way it would be a three way tie and all of them would be SMTV tracks, but alas I must pick one:


*Best Designed Setting*: Honestly, some of the castle interiors were more impressive, but my point is made here regardless:



*Label Awards
Best Indie Game*: I got Axiom Verge 2, Cyber Shadow and Unsighted but I haven't gotten around to playing any of it yet.
*Best Returning Game*: Nier Replicant ver.1.22474487139... (Finally I got the opportunity to play Nier and I was very positively impressed, though it had a lot of rough edges, I think the high moments topped Automata for me).


*Hype Awards
Best Video Game Media Adaptation*: CASTLEVANIA SEASON 4 BAYBEEEEEEE

*Cursed Awards
Worst Gaming Company*: Activision-Blizzard. Fuck 'em.
*Worst Single Player Game*: Disgaea 6 (it runs like poop and it looks ugly).

*2022 Awards
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2022*: Elden Ring (have I mentioned I'm a simple man?).

*Game of the Year
2021 Game of the Year*: Metroid Dread (I'm sorry SMTV, you deserve this spot, but Dread brought Metroid back from the dead, potentially saving my favorite franchise for years to come and introducing normies to the series, even causing digital sales of older titles to top charts! For bringing me hope once again, Dread is my GOTY).

*Top 3 Posters of the Year*
I haven't been around to know, my dudes. You're all gamers of the year in my heart.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2021)

I would've liked to have more nominations but I just haven't had as much time for games lately.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2021)

I'm actually playing through FF7R at the moment but I imagine the PC port isn't eligible for any particular mention


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2021)

Naruto said:


> I'm actually playing through FF7R at the moment but I imagine the PC port isn't eligible for any particular mention



Considering it's the Intergrade port, it does count.


----------



## JayK (Dec 29, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Cleopatra from SMTV


unironically was my 2nd choice

anyway, my job here is done with stanning Dread, SMTV, It Takes Two and FFXIV

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Dec 30, 2021)

This is now a SMTV meme thread btw.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 30, 2021)

You thought I was joking?

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2021)

Platform Awards
Best Nintendo Switch Game - *Metroid Dread*
Best PC Exclusive Game - *Omori*
Best Multi-platform Game - *Resident Evil Village*

Genre Awards
Best Role-Playing Game - *Omori*
Best Fighting Game - *Guilty Gear Strive*
Best Shooting Game - *Resident Evil Village*
The Honorable Mention - *Eastward*

Character Awards
Best Voice Acting Performance - *Happy Chaos* [Guilty Gear Strive]
Best Playable Character Design -  [Guilty Gear Strive]
Best Enemy - *Humphrey* [Omori]
Best Enemy Design -  [Omori]

Asset Awards
Best Score - *Guilty Gear Strive*
Best Visual Direction - *Omori*
Best Narrative - *Omori*
Best Single Music Track -  [Omori]
Best Designed Setting - *Resident Evil Village*

Label Awards
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - *Guilty Gear Strive*
Best Indie Game - *Omori*
Best Gaming Company - *Square Enix* [Entirely because Yoshi-P has been carrying FFXIV's PR on his BACK. Class act, that guy]
Best Returning Game - *Persona 4* [PC release]
Best Multiplayer Game - *Guilty Gear Strive*
Best Single Player Game - *Omori*
Best Additional Content - *Kazuya* [Smash Bros Ultimate]


Hype Awards
Hype Moment of the Year - *Mono wins CEO 2021* [Street Fighter V]
Trailer of the Year -  [Smash Bros Ultimate]

Cursed Awards
Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - *GTA Definitive Edition*
Worst New IP - *Balan Wonderland*
Worst Gaming Company - ...c'mon.... [Act-Blizzard, in case that was unclear]
Worst Single Player Game - *Balan Wonderland*
Worst Enemy - *Heisenberg [More disappointing than anything]*
Flop of the Year - *GTA Definitive Edition*

2022 Awards
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2022 - *New Fire Emblem news that isn't related to Heroes*
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2022 - *Rune Factory 5*

Game of the Year
*Omori*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 31, 2021)

_*Best Playstation Game *- Lost Judgment
*Best Xbox Game* - 
*Best Nintendo Switch Game *- Metroid Dread
*Best PC Exclusive Game* -
*Best Multi-platform Game* - Resident Evil Village 
*Best Mobile Game* -_

*Genre Awards*
_*Best Action Game* - Lost Judgment
*Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game* - Resident Evil Village 
*Best Role-Playing Game* - Super Robot Wars 30
*Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game* - Ride 4 ( PS5 )
*Best Platforming Game* - 
*Best Fighting Game *- 
*Best Shooting Game* - 
*The Honorable Mention* - Unsighted_

*Character Awards*
_*Best Voice Acting Performance* -   as Guy Shishio ( SRW 30 )
*Best Playable Character *-Takayuki Yagami ( Lost Judgment )
*Best Playable Character Design* - Samus Aran 
*Best Enemy *- _Jin Kuwana
_*Best Enemy Design* - Kazuki Soma
*The Git Gud Award *- Baron Ashura_

*Asset Awards*
_*Best Score* - SRW 30
*Best Visual Direction* - Godfall
*Best Narrative* - Lost Judgment ( Not even close )
*Best Single Music Track* - Battle on the Big Bridge ( FFV Pixel Remaster )

*Best Designed Setting *- Godfall_

*Label Awards*
_*Best New Entry in an Existing IP -* Lost Judgment
*Best New IP* - Unsighted
*Best Indie Game* - Unmetal
*Best Gaming Company* - Bandai Namco
*Best Returning Game* - Yakuza Like a Dragon ( Quest )
*Best Licensed Game* - Record of Lodoss War -Deedlit in Wonder Labyrinth-
*Best Multiplayer Game* -Streets of Rage 4
*Best Single Player Game* - Lost Judgment
*Best Additional Content *- Streets of Rage 4: Mr. X Nightmare_


*Hype Awards*
_*Hype Moment of the Year* - *Trailer of the Year *- *Best Video Game Media Adaptation* - _

*Cursed Awards*
_*Worst New Entry in an Existing IP* - The new Pokemon Remakes.
*Worst New IP* - 
*Worst Gaming Company *- Konami 
*Worst Multiplayer Game* - eFootball 2022 
*Worst Single Player Game* - 
*Worst Playable Character *- Godfall
*Worst Enemy* - Weiss from Final Fantasy VII Remake Intergrade
*Fail Trailer of the Year *- Coat Android 21 from DBFZ._

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Francyst (Jan 1, 2022)

I can't even participate in this thread. The only games from this year I've played is Kena, Metroid, Judgement, and It takes two.

...and the only one I beat is Kena

Reactions: Funny 1 | git gud 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 1, 2022)

Francyst said:


> I can't even participate in this thread. The only games from this year I've played is Kena, Metroid, Judgement, and It takes two.
> 
> ...and the only one I beat is Kena


There's no rule saying you have to fill everything out. I remember one year where I only played one game that came out that year and managed to still fill some categories. 


*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - Ratchet & Clank Rift Apart
Best Xbox Game - Halo Infinite
Best Nintendo Switch Game - Metroid Dread
Best PC Exclusive Game - 
Best Multi-platform Game - Halo Infinite
Best Mobile Game - _

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - Kena Bridge of Spirits
Best Role-Playing Game - Deltarune Chapter 2
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game
Best Platforming Game
Best Fighting Game
Best Shooting Game - Halo Infinite
The Honorable Mention - Great Ace Attorney Chronicles  (There's no visual novel/puzzle category)_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance
Best Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development
Best Playable Character Design
Best Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development
Best Enemy Design
The Git Gud Award - Most Challenging Boss Battle_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - Great Ace Attorney Chronicles
Best Visual Direction
Best Narrative
Best Single Music Track - Time for a Great Turnabout (The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles OST. Both soundtracks are absolutely fantastic, and it was hard just picking one.) Best Designed Setting - World design, which includes backgrounds, environments, NPCs, etc.._

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles
Best New IP
Best Indie Game
Best Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Best Returning Game - Best game you've replayed from 2019
Best Licensed Game - Best game made from an IP outside of gaming
Best Multiplayer Game
Best Single Player Game
Best Additional Content - Spiritfarer (they released three free DLCs this year)_


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - Bayonetta 3 Reveal (Nintendo Direct September 2021)
Trailer of the Year - Best video game related trailer in2021
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Arcane_

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc..
Worst New IP
Worst Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Worst Multiplayer Game
Worst Single Player Game
Worst Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development
Worst Enemy - E.M.M.I. (Metroid Dread)
Fail Trailer of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game trailer of the year
Cursed Moment of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game-related news or event.
Flop of the Year - Worst or most disappointment game of the year_

*2022 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2022
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2022_

*Game of the Year*
_2021 Game of the Year_


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 1, 2022)

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - Ratchet & Clank Rift Apart
Best Xbox Game - Halo Infinite
Best Nintendo Switch Game - Metroid Dread
Best PC Exclusive Game - 
Best Multi-platform Game - Halo Infinite
Best Mobile Game - _

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - Kena Bridge of Spirits
Best Role-Playing Game - Deltarune Chapter 2
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game
Best Platforming Game
Best Fighting Game
Best Shooting Game - Halo Infinite
The Honorable Mention - Great Ace Attorney Chronicles  (There's no visual novel/puzzle category)_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance
Best Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development
Best Playable Character Design
Best Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development
Best Enemy Design
The Git Gud Award - Most Challenging Boss Battle_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - Great Ace Attorney Chronicles
Best Visual Direction
Best Narrative
Best Single Music Track - Time for a Great Turnabout (The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles OST. Both soundtracks are absolutely fantastic, and it was hard just picking one.) 

Best Designed Setting - World design, which includes backgrounds, environments, NPCs, etc.._

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles
Best New IP
Best Indie Game
Best Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Best Returning Game - Best game you've replayed from 2019
Best Licensed Game - Best game made from an IP outside of gaming
Best Multiplayer Game
Best Single Player Game
Best Additional Content - Spiritfarer (they released three free DLCs this year)_


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - Bayonetta 3 Reveal (Nintendo Direct September 2021)
Trailer of the Year - 
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Arcane_

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP 
Worst New IP
Worst Gaming Company - Activision Blizzard
Worst Multiplayer Game - Warzone for making me install it to play Modern Warfare
Worst Single Player Game
Worst Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development
Worst Enemy - E.M.M.I. (Metroid Dread)
Fail Trailer of the Year - 
Cursed Moment of the Year - 
Flop of the Year - _

*2022 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2022
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2022 - Horizon Forbidden West_

*Game of the Year*
_2021 Game of the Year - Ratchet and Clank Rift Apart_


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 1, 2022)

Don't have time to fill out all that shit but my GOTY and best overall game for all platforms is Tale of Arise


----------



## Francyst (Jan 2, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> There's no rule saying you have to fill everything out. I remember one year where I only played one game that came out that year and managed to still fill some categories.


I mean.... If 50%+ of it is blank, it's like I don't exist. I don't want to be an Xbox gamer 


*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - Kena
Best Xbox Game - Netflix
Best Nintendo Switch Game - Metroid Dread
Best PC Exclusive Game - Super People CBT (I launched it but got distracted and didn't play it )
Best Multi-platform Game - It Takes Two_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - Kena
Best Role-Playing Game - Lost Judgement
Best Fighting Game - DNF Duel beta _

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - Jun Miyamoto (Tsukumo - Lost Judgement)
Best Playable Character -Takayuki Yagami - Lost Judgement
Best Playable Character Design - Arataki Itto - Genshin Impact (...well the character art anyways )
The Git Gud Award - Killing E.M.M.I with Metroids primitive mechanics from the 90's was fun._

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - Lost Judgement
Best Visual Direction -Guilty Gear Strive
Best Designed Setting - It Takes Two_

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Lost Judgement
Best New IP - Kena
Best Gaming Company - Hazelight Studios
Best Returning Game - Miles Morales
Best Multiplayer Game - It Takes Two
Best Single Player Game - Lost Judgement_


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - Kojima's face at the VGA
Trailer of the Year - DokeV
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Arcane_

*Cursed Awards*
_Cursed Moment of the Year - Xbox_

*2022 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2022 - Kojima game
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2022 - Suicide Squad_

*Game of the Year*
_2021 Game of the Year - uhh..._


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2022)

Decided to extend the voting period. So any that hasn't voted yet, please do.


----------



## chibbselect (Jan 15, 2022)

I only play like 3-5 new games during a _good_ year (like 2017). This year wasn't terrible, but I spent a bazillion hours playing FE:3H, so... 

yeah I feel like I'm failing a fill-in-the-blank test. 

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - _*Nier: Replicant *
_Best Nintendo Switch Game - _*Metriod Dread *
_Best Multi-platform Game - _*The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles*_
_
*Genre Awards*
_Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - _*Metriod Dread *_
Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc..- _*Nier: Replicant *_
The Honorable Mention - Your Extra Pick from a a Sub-Genre or Genre not mentioned above - _*The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles (puzzle/VN)*

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - _*Kainé (Nier Replicant)*_
Best Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development - _*Emil*_
Best Playable Character Design - _*Emil*_
Best Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development - _*Number 6** (Nier: Replicant)*_
Best Enemy Design -_* Asa Shin* *(GAAC) *dat bird. _
The Git Gud Award - Most Challenging Boss Battle - _*Experiment Z-57 (Metroid Dread*_)_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - _*Nier: Replicant *(sorry, GAAC...)_
Best Visual Direction - _*Metroid Dread*_
Best Narrative -_* The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles*_
Best Single Music Track - _*Song of the Ancients (Nier Replicant)*_
Best Designed Setting - World design, which includes backgrounds, environments, NPCs, etc._.* - Nier Replicant *(I guess. It had some cool locations.)*

Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc.. -_* The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles*_
Best Returning Game - Best game you've replayed from 2019 - _*Fire Emblem 3H* (did you mean 2020?)_
Best Single Player Game - _*The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles*

*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - hypest moment in 2021 - _*"Chris Prat is Mario"*_
Trailer of the Year - Best video game related trailer in 2021 - _*Final Smash Ultimate Reveal*

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development - _*Golden Chozo Soldier*_ 
Cursed Moment of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game-related news or event -_* Pokemon SD/BP*_
Flop of the Year - Worst or most disappointment game of the year - _*Balan Wonderworld *(just to jump on the bandwagon)

*2022 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2022 - _*Zelda BotW2*_
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2022 - _*Triangle Strategy... *(I'm assuming this category refers to games with definite release dates. If not then my vote goes to BoTW2.)

*Game of the Year*
_2021 Game of the Year - _*The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles*


I still haven't played Tales of Arise, which, considering my tastes, probably would have won goty. And SMT V would've won something, had I played it. Also Mass Effect remaster.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Francyst (Jan 19, 2022)

chibbselect said:


> but I spent a bazillion hours playing FE:3H, so...


Is it worth it? I dropped it after playing through Edelgard's part. Didn't like the second half of her route at all


----------



## JayK (Jan 19, 2022)

Francyst said:


> Is it worth it? I dropped it after playing through Edelgard's part. Didn't like the second half of her route at all


Take my opinion with a grain of salt as I tend to be pretty negative towards the majority of games.

I personally think its a huge downgrade over past titles, even the subpar Fates which came before. This is mainly due to them cutting a lot of classes and skills in favour of school dating sim bs you know from your average Persona game. Now this wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for a lot of characters filling your usual cliché tropes and being horrendously generic design wise aswell.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## chibbselect (Jan 20, 2022)

Francyst said:


> Is it worth it? I dropped it after playing through Edelgard's part. Didn't like the second half of her route at all


I can't answer that definitively, since I haven't finished the second half of the Golden Deer route.

But I've done the Black Eagles and Blue Lions routes, so I can at least say the GD route would have to do something _really_ interesting to change my opinion of the game, which is this: I enjoyed it, but there's not enough variation in the plot to justify multiple playthroughs. 

The first half of every route is nearly identical. In terms of the main plot, your students might as well not be there at all. I liked watching them friend-zone each other left and right, but they play no role in the story. So the only reason to do the other routes is to get to know Dimitri and/or Claude better, and.... yeeeeaaah, so far they're not worth it. Oddly enough, I liked Edelgard's route the most. Her bond with Byleth seemed more, idk, impactful.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 20, 2022)

chibbselect said:


> I still haven't played Tales of Arise, which, considering my tastes, probably would have won goty. And SMT V would've won something, had I played it. Also Mass Effect remaster.


I'm not sure how far I'm into SMTV and I probably won't finish before the deadline, but so far, I feel it would be duking it out with Arise right now for my rpg of the year. They're like the exact opposites in terms of focus and mechanics, but what they do, they do really well and warmly caress my tastesbuds. 



Francyst said:


> Is it worth it? I dropped it after playing through Edelgard's part. Didn't like the second half of her route at all


If you already got through that one route, then you may be ok. After everything branches after the halfway point, the three other routes pretty much start the same anyways and go through the same 2-3 maps before finally splintering into their own things. At that point, you're pretty much just playing for the supports and the atmosphere. But I gotta say -the Ashen Wolves DLC is pretty great and with some fun maps and throws some interesting objectives and/or new mechanics at you each mission. 



JayK said:


> I personally think its a huge downgrade over past titles, even the subpar Fates which came before. This is mainly due to them cutting a lot of classes and skills in favour of school dating sim bs you know from your average Persona game. Now this wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for a lot of characters filling your usual cliché tropes and being horrendously generic design wise aswell.


I really liked the Persona + Hogwartz aspect. That's dream game territory right there. Lotta things could still be improved however. Like seasonal weather - it's dumb and frustrating how Jeralt's opening narrations allude to the winter snows being harsh on the peoples and yet you see none of it either on the Monastery or on the battlefields.. Really wish they brought back the base customization from Fates and let you do that to the Monastery too, especially with big time battles taking place there. I think I would rank it at least slightly above Fates. But both still being well well well below Awakening. 



chibbselect said:


> I can't answer that definitively, since I haven't finished the second half of the Golden Deer route.
> 
> But I've done the Black Eagles and Blue Lions routes, so I can at least say the GD route would have to do something _really_ interesting to change my opinion of the game, which is this: I enjoyed it, but there's not enough variation in the plot to justify multiple playthroughs.
> 
> The first half of every route is nearly identical. In terms of the main plot, your students might as well not be there at all. I liked watching them friend-zone each other left and right, but they play no role in the story. So the only reason to do the other routes is to get to know Dimitri and/or Claude better, and.... yeeeeaaah, so far they're not worth it. Oddly enough, I liked Edelgard's route the most. Her bond with Byleth seemed more, idk, impactful.


Golden Deer is probably the most complete and satisfying route of the bunch.  I don't think it'd be enough to change your opinion though. The really interesting stuff comes out of nowhere and you wonder why it doesn't happen in the other routes. 

But yeah, the way I went through is that I'd take a break between routes just to avoid burnout. I tried to go at everything in Fates in quick succesion, and that did not end well. Helped that there were great games like Astral Chain coming out around that time to help the change of pace. And also just focused on the students of that particular route after I tried to get and please everyone in my first go-around in Edelgard's route, which was the shortest too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Francyst (Jan 20, 2022)

chibbselect said:


> I can't answer that definitively, since I haven't finished the second half of the Golden Deer route.
> 
> But I've done the Black Eagles and Blue Lions routes, so I can at least say the GD route would have to do something _really_ interesting to change my opinion of the game, which is this: I enjoyed it, but there's not enough variation in the plot to justify multiple playthroughs.
> 
> The first half of every route is nearly identical. In terms of the main plot, your students might as well not be there at all. I liked watching them friend-zone each other left and right, but they play no role in the story. So the only reason to do the other routes is to get to know Dimitri and/or Claude better, and.... yeeeeaaah, so far they're not worth it. Oddly enough, I liked Edelgard's route the most. Her bond with Byleth seemed more, idk, impactful.


Damn... I atleast thought Dimitri would've been interesting. Seemed like his house played a major part during timeskip.


EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> If you already got through that one route, then you may be ok. After everything branches after the halfway point, the three other routes pretty much start the same anyways and go through the same 2-3 maps before finally splintering into their own things. At that point, you're pretty much just playing for the supports and the atmosphere. But I gotta say -the Ashen Wolves DLC is pretty great and with some fun maps and throws some interesting objectives and/or new mechanics at you each mission.


I actually tried the DLC, but everyone was saying it spoils the story so I ended up playing it when I was deep in the main story. I just wanted to go back to moving 10 spaces and sniping mobs from a distance


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2022)

Gonna give this one more day. Anyone that was planning to vote but didn't. Now's your chance.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2022)

*Platform Awards*
_*Best Playstation Game *- Didn't play any but if I did, it would be Ratchet and Clank: Rift Apart. It looks like somewhat of a glorious return after that gatrage remake.
*Best Xbox Game* -Psychonauts 2. This fucking platformer oozes more creativity than Mario Odyssey on a good day. It's a crime that it's so fucking niche and no one talks about it. Easily the best game Double Fine made after years of small, wet indie farts.
*Best Nintendo Switch Game *-Metroid Dread
*Best PC Exclusive Game* - Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh
*Best Multi-platform Game* - Resident Evil Village. After putting in real effort to enjoy Resident Evil 7 and forcing myself to see past its fuckups and find that RE goodness, Village pops out and it's bizarrely but immediately recognizable as an RE game. An action RE game. An Action RE game with the best headshots effects this side of modern gayming. Like breaking hairy watermelons.
*Best Mobile Game* - Castlevania: Grimoire of Souls. No, really._

*Genre Awards*
_*Best Action Game* - Did I even play a new action game this year? Does Vergil count as a best action game?
*Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game* - Resident Evil Village 
*Best Role-Playing Game* - Shin Megami Tensei V. I'm gonna be honest since I've literally just started playing this but so far, it's the minimalistic, atmospherically heavy supernatural SUGOIIIII Mythology grand slam I always wated. The production values justhelp my case that if I want to play an RPG, might as well be thinking about my moves instead of playing a shitty action game.
*Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game* - Duuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
*Best Platforming Game* - Psychonauts 2, BITCH.
*Best Fighting Game *- Didn't play any new FG this year but I should've played Strive.
*Best Shooting Game* - Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh_

*Character Awards*
_*Best Voice Acting Performance* - Neil Newbon as Karl Heisenberg.
*Best Playable Character *- Samus Aran -This lady is the most mechanically satisfying Nintendo character to have ever existed and Dread only cements that shit. 
*Best Playable Character Design* - Samus Aran (Metroid Dread)
*Best Enemy *- __. I'm gonna be honest, I had 0 expectations when I first saw village's main enemy since I have a very strong idea of what a werewolf is but this shit is wacky sci fi so I stopped caring, especially when they're easily the most varied, agile basic monster mook of any action RE game. The constant ambushes that were elevated by the level design were all pretty fucking great.
*Best Enemy Design* - _
_*The Git Gud Award *- Mercenaries Level 2. Didn't get much of a chance to really get into it but this shit beats out any mercenaries I've played when it comes to difficulty._

*Asset Awards*
_*Best Score* - Shin Megami Tensei V.
*Best Visual Direction* - Resident Evil Village. I can't emphasie enough how good it is to see a AAA game making an effort to really bring out a trong visual theme. These fuckers made incredibly good looking rooms which you'll be in for no more than a few minutes. Dedication right there.
*Best Narrative* - Fucking…Village? I mean, the bit where it all connects to the original Umbrella was pretty cool. And the Sad dad shtick was better than most Sad Dad media.
*Best Single Music Track* - Shiva Battle (Shin Megami Tensei V)

*Best Designed Setting *- Da'at (Shin Megami Tensei V) Give me more edgy supernatural post apocalipse locations. _

*Label Awards*
_*Best New Entry in an Existing IP -* Shin Megami Tensei V 
*Best New IP* - Cyber Shadow by default
*Best Indie Game* - Cyber Shadow was a fucking good 2D Ninja Gaiden game. Loved it from beginning to end.
*Best Gaming Company* - Capcom 
*Best Returning Game* - Streets of Rage 4 
*Best Licensed Game* -Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh
*Best Multiplayer Game* - Durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
*Best Single Player Game* -Metroid Dread
*Best Additional Content *- Streets of Rage 4: Mr. X Nightmare _


*Hype Awards*
_*Hype Moment of the Year* - Something Something Elden Ring
*Trailer of the Year *-  Something Something Bayonetta 3
*Best Video Game Media Adaptation* - Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh_

*Cursed Awards*
_*Worst New Entry in an Existing IP* - _Pokémon Brilliant Diamond and Pokémon Shining Pearl
_*Worst New IP* -Balan Wonderworld. It's a beautiful trainwreck.
*Worst Gaming Company *- Konami. Wake the fuck up and MAKE SOME GAMES. 
*Worst Multiplayer Game* - eFootball 2022 
*Worst Single Player Game* - Balan Wonderworld. Why isn't this fucking game called Balan Wonderland? The fuck is Wonderworld? Even the name's a failure. 
*Worst Playable Character *- Any of the 1 move gimmick suits in Balan Wonderworld.
*Worst Enemy* - Weiss from Final Fantasy VII Remake Intergrade. Nomura's white haired dump that some people will inexplicably defend. 
*Fail Trailer of the Year *- Pokémon Brilliant Diamond and Pokémon Shining Pearl announcement trailer 

*Cursed Moment of the Year *- Nothing that comes to mind. 
*Flop of the Year *- Balan WonderLAND_

*2022 Awards*
_*Most Anticipated Announcement of 2022 *- Bayonetta 3 release date
*Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2022 *- Elden Ring _

*Game of the Year*
_*2021 Game of the Year *- Metroid Dread. Typically I'd say that my dispassionate ass was having doubts with Dread after Samus Returns being such a faint fart of a game but there was nothing about those trailers that didn't look immediately fucking great. And whaddya know, sometimes great games just happen to be great games. _

*Top 3 Posters of the Year:*
@Yagami1211
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!
@Karma

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2022)

I always wait till the last minute but I didn't play alot of this years game trying to catch up on my backlog sadly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2022)

The World said:


> I always wait till the last minute but I didn't play alot of this years game trying to catch up on my backlog sadly



Honestly, just out anything.


----------



## chibbselect (Jan 26, 2022)

Francyst said:


> Damn... I atleast thought Dimitri would've been interesting. Seemed like his house played a major part during timeskip.



Well... he's not boring, per-say. But I wasn't a fan of how most of the BL route involved everyone frowning at Dimitri while letting him make terrible decisions.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> *Golden Deer is probably the most complete and satisfying route of the bunch. * I don't think it'd be enough to change your opinion though. The really interesting stuff comes out of nowhere and you wonder why it doesn't happen in the other routes.


NGL that's infuriating. I knew they were hiding the interesting shit _somewhere_. I suppose I'll finish it one of these days. I played GD on maddening, which made the game more interesting and tedious... simultaneously. I can't tell if that made the burnout better or worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

